# Lost Riffe speargun. Please help.



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Y'all, I know this is a huge long shot but I really need your help. A buddy of mine let his gun go today diving with me and the line got cut. Needless to say but the gun popped to the surface and the boat just watched it float off. We were about 8 miles SW from the pass and the gun is an almost new Riffe C3S with the darker wood. It has a clip hanging off of it. Please let me know if you find it, I feel really bad for him. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Does it have a colored stock cover or just wood? Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

It has a red butt cap but the majority of the gun is wood.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe Sealark will find it and post up................................
Sorry for the bad luck...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sealark lost a pneumatic two weeks ago. But if i found his hell yes i would give it back. Someone find mine and ill chip in gas money or a finders fee. Its only fair. Knowing boondocks so would he...


----------

